# Panga's second life...



## modestmike

I picked up this Panga a few months ago in Los Fresnos. Its currently getting rebuilt by a shop in Brownsville. While I'm not doing the fiberglass work I will be stopping by periodically to snap a few pics to share with you guys.

The plan:
New stringers (foam filled), transom, deck, fish box, and stern boxes will be done by a shop in Brownsville.

Havent decided on engine manufacturer or size. I keep going back and forth between a 90 and 115 4 stroke.

Any ideas on any part of this pangas second life will be appreciated.


----------



## texasislandboy

Man I want one.... We will have to get together and tear up some fish on that.


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> Man I want one.... We will have to get together and tear up some fish on that.


Once i get her sea worthy....I still have a long ways to go. Im looking for a narrow console( deck is only 60" wide where it will sit) and a fuel tank. I'd like to get a 40 gallon moeller tank put under the console if i can find a console that will fit around it.


----------



## texasislandboy

http://greatlakesskipper.com/g3-pontoon-boat-25-x-34-x-33-inch-center-console-w-gauges-and-switches

I look at this website whenever I need odds and ends.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

In Nicaragua, the guys would get a 55 gallon blue plastic chemical drum, slip it between the 2 storage boxes up front, and use that as a gas tank. Strapped down with ratcheting tie-downs to keep it in place. It sounds jigga-rigged, but it's cheap, fast, and has super easy access to clean or replace tank. Plus, you can use the drum as a seat...


----------



## Mini-x Fan

FoghornLeghorn said:


> In Nicaragua, the guys would get a 55 gallon blue plastic chemical drum, slip it between the 2 storage boxes up front, and use that as a gas tank. Strapped down with ratcheting tie-downs to keep it in place. It sounds jigga-rigged, but it's cheap, fast, and has super easy access to clean or replace tank. Plus, you can use the drum as a seat...


Where'd you get your engineering degree... Prairie View?  Sorry just had too but it looks like its gonna be a fun boat!


----------



## modestmike

The two storage boxes near the bow are being cut out and moved to the stern on opposite sides. They will be part of the rear splashwell that is being made. A fish box will take their place that is going to be attached to the front platform. It will be approximately 3''-4'' shorter than the front platform and will be about 2' deep. I believe that puts the height of the box right at 15''.


----------



## modestmike

Here are two similar boats with two different style consoles that I'm debating on getting. Im leaning more towards the narrow, taller console. Also, Im really liking both color patterns more on these two boats than the original white hull with blue gunnels.....Opinions?


----------



## Mrtoler

Nice looking rig, should be really nice when your done! As for the color, I'm partial to red myself, I like a red hull with white interior and red webbing. Are you planning on a t top or Bimini? Also how hard are these boats to find?


----------



## modestmike

Mrtoler said:


> Nice looking rig, should be really nice when your done! As for the color, I'm partial to red myself, I like a red hull with white interior and red webbing. Are you planning on a t top or Bimini? Also how hard are these boats to find?


I like the idea of having a t top with an electronics box and rod holders. I do however already own an 8' blue bimini that should fit this boat. All i need to get is the mounting hardware and I will be able to swap between boats.

The guy working on it recommended a grey deck with charcoal webbing for anti glare and not to mention it will be cheaper. As of right now that is the plan however, i really like both color patterns on the two boats i posted. I may just stick with simple and cheap. Im assuming it will come out like this.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

Congrats and good luck with your adventure. Before I purchased my last hull (24 Carolina Skiff) I searched far and wide for a 25' panga, with not much luck. I was planning on rigging it out with a side console mounted starboard due to the narrow beam. I had fished with Billy several times and his boat was very impressive but there was not much space between the gunnel and console. With the steering mounted as far port on the side console it would have been almost in line with the keel.


----------



## gman1772

I like to shop here for parts for what it's worth. I just replaced the budget push pull knobs on the SS with a Blue Sea Systems Weatherdeck switch panel from these folks. Nice unit and I got it on sale for $89 bucks and free shipping.

http://www.defender.com/

Keep us posted up. I have been a fan of Panga's for years. A rock solid all around boat design.


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> I like the idea of having a t top with an electronics box and rod holders. I do however already own an 8' blue bimini that should fit this boat. All i need to get is the mounting hardware and I will be able to swap between boats.
> 
> The guy working on it recommended a grey deck with charcoal webbing for anti glare and not to mention it will be cheaper. As of right now that is the plan however, i really like both color patterns on the two boats i posted. I may just stick with simple and cheap. Im assuming it will come out like this.


That console is nice for these boats. Make the front of it a huge fish box.


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> That console is nice for these boats. Make the front of it a huge fish box.


The fish box is going to be near the bow. Its going to be attached to the front platform in place of the two boxes that are there now. Rough measurements are 63''L X 2'W X 15''H. The top of the fish box will be about 4'' shorter than the existing platform.

As of right now, the front platform has two hatches but is wide open. Im having a divider put it so the front hatch will be for anchor storage and the rear will be regular storage space.


----------



## DCAVA

Gonna be a nice sled when she's done!


----------



## mikedeleon

How long is that boat?

I run a panga hull here in TX, I think you will like it. There certainly aren't that many around. I will certainly be interested to see your progress.


----------



## modestmike

LOA is 23'8''

The deck that is being removed is made out of starboard. I asked the shop not to trash any of it. Any ideas on what can be done with it?


----------



## texasislandboy

Everything can be made out of starboard! It cuts just like wood only thing is glue doesnt really stick to it. I make speaker boxs,cutting boards,all kinda of stuff out of it.


----------



## dunedawg

I have a 90 HP Johnson on my 2008 Panga Marine Marquesas, and get about 37 WOT. It gets up fine as long as I have weight distributed right (not everybody standing behind the console). I love Pangas, and can't wait to see your progress!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Can't wait to see where you put the slide.


----------



## modestmike

FOWLHOOK said:


> Can't wait to see where you put the slide.


Lol. Maybe that's something I should consider on this build. I know my kids would love it.


----------



## modestmike

Stopped by this morning to check up on the progress...


----------



## texasislandboy

I kinda want one more now... THANKS.... Another boat!


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> I kinda want one more now... THANKS.... Another boat!


They are cool boats in my opinion. That's why I jumped on this one when I found it. Not too many of them around either. I hope this one turns out the way I see it in my head.

I'd like to add a boarding ladder on the transom but, not sure if there will be enough space. Is there any particular one I should be looking at? Never used one or shopped for one for that matter. There's a few different styles and not sure which route to take.


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> They are cool boats in my opinion. That's why I jumped on this one when I found it. Not too many of them around either. I hope this one turns out the way I see it in my head.
> 
> I'd like to add a boarding ladder on the transom but, not sure if there will be enough space. Is there any particular one I should be looking at? Never used one or shopped for one for that matter. There's a few different styles and not sure which route to take.


Bring the boat to PI when you get done and take it to my aluminum guy he can make something thin that will fit back there. My guess it would be around 200-300$ but its nice work and cheap.


----------



## modestmike

Who is your aluminum guy? Harvey?


----------



## gman1772

Dadgummit! I swore off project boats 2 boats ago. Now you are getting the fire going again.

I found this bit on Wiki about pangas. Very interesting. I didn't know Yamaha was involved in the original design.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panga_(boat)


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

For guys wondering where to get them...

http://www.fibromaster.com/superpangas.html

I got a quote for a 26 Panga hull, with center console for around $11,000. They recommended a single 115 or twin 70/90 4 Strokes.

The "factory" is literally nothing more than a 6,000 sf metal building in Granada, Nicaragua. The guys sanding the glass and working with the glue don't wear respirators or eye protection. Talk about OSHA violations!

You get to configure the boat exactly the way you want it since they're made to order...


----------



## Jerry-rigged

FoghornLeghorn said:


> For guys wondering where to get them...
> 
> http://www.fibromaster.com/superpangas.html
> 
> I got a quote for a 26 Panga hull, with center console for around $11,000. They recommended a single 115 or twin 70/90 4 Strokes.
> 
> The "factory" is literally nothing more than a 6,000 sf metal building in Granada, Nicaragua. The guys sanding the glass and working with the glue don't wear respirators or eye protection. Talk about OSHA violations!
> 
> You get to configure the boat exactly the way you want it since they're made to order...


Was that with shipping? If not, did you get a quote on getting one delivered to Texas?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Not with shipping. I'd estimate 2-3k for shipping? I have NO IDEA, it might only be $600 on railcar or cargo container.


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> Who is your aluminum guy? Harvey?


I use the guy at bayside marine. He is fast and fair on pricing. Not 1600$ for a front tower.. I paid 700$ for my front tower and 100$ for a cooler rack.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Also, the 31 Marbella was $19,000 with center console, no shipping. Minimum power is a 200 Suzuki. Recommend Twin 150's. If you want a rocketship, Twin 225's.


----------



## texasislandboy

You can order them over seas and have them shipped I think they said they could fit 4 in one container.


----------



## GulfCoast1102

FoghornLeghorn said:


> For guys wondering where to get them...
> 
> http://www.fibromaster.com/superpangas.html
> 
> I got a quote for a 26 Panga hull, with center console for around $11,000. They recommended a single 115 or twin 70/90 4 Strokes.
> 
> The "factory" is literally nothing more than a 6,000 sf metal building in Granada, Nicaragua. The guys sanding the glass and working with the glue don't wear respirators or eye protection. Talk about OSHA violations!
> 
> You get to configure the boat exactly the way you want it since they're made to order...


That is a really cool site. Those boats look nice, too. I wonder what the quality/longevity of the hulls is like.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

GulfCoast1102 said:


> That is a really cool site. Those boats look nice, too. I wonder what the quality/longevity of the hulls is like.


The commercial fishermen down there get 12-15 years out of the hulls. I would imagine for weekend warriors like us who are careful with our machinery, it'd be a lifetime boat. They patch and repaint when it gets ugly, then put it back into service. These boats are utilitarian as hell. They're meant to have a minimum of options/amenities/systems to fail. This helps them to stay light and be powered by small engines to maximize economy. They're all unsinkable like a Whaler because of the flotation bulge around the entire edge of the boat.


----------



## mikedeleon

You can also look at pangaforum.com

They have a classifieds section as well. Every now and again they have some decent used boats pop up for sale, mainly the American made Pangas. Not a super active forum, but there is good information there.


----------



## mikedeleon

http://www.pangamarine.com/preowned/index.html

Panga Marine also has a pre-owned section on their website. Reputable boat maker of the panga hull here in the States.


----------



## modestmike

Opinion time....

I'm thinking about having the outside of the hull redone as well. Should I stick with white gelcoat or go with a different color?

Also...since i cant wait until tomorrow to find out.....how much should one expect to pay for such a job?


----------



## texasislandboy

Its a lot of work to gelcoat the outside of a hull. I would just leave it white or use paint.


----------



## modestmike

Not much to add...this is how she sits as of today. I did find a 29'' wide console out of an old dargel thats being refurbished. Its going to be raised a few inches to clear a 40 gallon tank that will sit under it.


----------



## troutsupport

It's actually nearly as much work to paint it. Lot's of fairing and if you want the paint to be slick as a mold release you have to wet sand it. That said, the paint is pretty glossy without wet sanding. I'd go with Gelcoat now in hindsight. You can certainly do it. 

The other way is to put a wrap on it. your gelcoat looks pretty good, you could buff it and then get a wrap on it easy.


----------



## modestmike

Well....its starting to move along. The transom and foam are in. The floor was being cut out and installed this morning. Just waiting on the boxes to be built and it will be ready for paint/webbing. I'm also having the console raised 7''. I really wasn't comfortable with the original 30'' height. I did score a free 40 gallon fuel tank that's going under the console.

The hull is going to stay in the condition its currently in. I may try to buff/polish it and go from there. If that doesn't work it will get a coat of paint in my driveway. The deck and walls will be grey in color with charcoal, black, and white webbing. Cant wait to get it home so I can start working on installing everything.


----------



## texasislandboy

Sweet man can't wait to see it. Let me know if you need any help or tools.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*No one suggested it*

But if it were me I would fill in the transom motor cut out and hang an outboard bracket to slap down following slop -


----------



## modestmike

Plan is to go with a cmc manual jack plate with a 10'' setback. Any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Muddskipper

With that size of boat I would not spend the extra money on the jack plate....it has no tunnel and won't be a flats boat...right?


----------



## modestmike

Muddskipper said:


> With that size of boat I would not spend the extra money on the jack plate....it has no tunnel and won't be a flats boat...right?


The goal was to set the motor back further from the transom. I've heard/read that it can have some benefits. I have no reason to jack the outboard up and down.Youre right, it is not a flats boat and it does not have a tunnel. I was thinking the setback would be a benefit and also allow me to fine tune the engine height as well.


----------



## texasislandboy

I think it could help alittle but then you have that weight of the motor hanging way off the back of the boat. It may make you draft more. May just try a flatsjack on it and see what it does. I know a guy on the island that runs a jackplate on his panga.


----------



## cfulbright

Dang now I want a 18' panga skiff.


----------



## bk005

I really liked having a jack plate on my panga, just allowing you to put around in shallower water is a big plus. You lean two people to one side and spin a donut I could get my 23 footer up in some pretty shallow places. Instead of a set back I spent the money on trim tabs, and I think that was a good move. Un even loads can have you leaning while running its nice to be able to level it out.


----------



## Muddskipper

Hey the high dollar pangas have jack plates....if you got the cash get one with a manual setting and play with it... But trim tabs will be a need....


----------



## dunedawg

Keep posting lots of pics on your progress!!


----------



## modestmike

Need some help with this. I don't have the exact measurements but it appears that the steering arm on an outboard will have clearance issues with the way the rear boxes are set up. Im assuming i can get around this without having to redo the boxes just by adding a static set back....say 5''? Will that be enough to set the steering arm behind the transom? I dont want to lower the height of the boxes.


----------



## modestmike

Here is the front fish box thats being added. Will also serve as a step up to the front deck.


----------



## modestmike

So i went ahead and had the rear boxes cut down low enough to not worry about the steering arm clearing anything. I caught him just in time this morning to have it changed without too much trouble. Things are moving along. The floor in between the boxes was also cut out to have an open bilge area. The splash well will have a deck plate installed to access it.

All this time and i still havent decided on what to hang off the back except that it will be in the 115 range and more than likely a 4 stroke.


----------



## modestmike

A little more progress.


----------



## texasislandboy

Sweet man! Did you get a motor for it already?


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> Sweet man! Did you get a motor for it already?


No motor yet. Still undecided. Will be pretty busy rigging it out for a while before i get one hung on back. Still on the lookout for a trailer as well.


----------



## DCAVA

Gonna be a mean fishing machine!! 

Great work!!


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> No motor yet. Still undecided. Will be pretty busy rigging it out for a while before i get one hung on back. Still on the lookout for a trailer as well.


there was a yamaha 115 for sale a while back it would great for this.


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> there was a yamaha 115 for sale a while back it would great for this.


If the right deal pops up i'll jump on it. I'm not in a rush to get a motor just yet. Id like to take my time and figure out how i want to rig the boat up and im sure i'll end up rushing to get it on the water once the motor is on it.


----------



## texasislandboy

I hear ya! I'm in the look out for a panga now. Would like to find something like yours and built it up over the winter.


----------



## modestmike

A little more progress


----------



## saltwatersensations

Starting to look like a boat now.


----------



## JimD

TIB, We are going to have to get you a real job to be able to pay for all your toys that you want. Or better you could find a rich wife or GF to pay for everything.


----------



## modestmike

JimD said:


> TIB, We are going to have to get you a real job to be able to pay for all your toys that you want. Or better you could find a rich wife or GF to pay for everything.


I need to find a job....I'm a stay at home dad. Good thing the wife puts up with all of my hobbies and nonsense.


----------



## texasislandboy

JimD said:


> TIB, We are going to have to get you a real job to be able to pay for all your toys that you want. Or better you could find a rich wife or GF to pay for everything.


I might have to start one of those KickStart fund things online!


----------



## modestmike

I should be bringing the boat home tomorrow. Now i get to start rigging and wiring. I should have everything necessary over the next few weeks and then i'll be ready to hang a motor on the transom.


----------



## modestmike

I was talking to the guy working on my boat and he informed me that my hull is already painted. I never really noticed. I saw a few spots that were flaking. Looks like i'll spend a few days sanding it all down and laying a few coats of new paint. 

I saw a boat on the water today with a similar hull shape that was black above the waterline with white below. Now it has me thinking of a similar color scheme for my boat except that i would want the paint below the waterline to match my deck(grey). The other option would be grey above and leave it white below, possibly with a thin black stripe just above the waterline.

....texasislandboy, was that you i saw out on the water this evening?


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> I was talking to the guy working on my boat and he informed me that my hull is already painted. I never really noticed. I saw a few spots that were flaking. Looks like i'll spend a few days sanding it all down and laying a few coats of new paint.
> 
> I saw a boat on the water today with a similar hull shape that was black above the waterline with white below. Now it has me thinking of a similar color scheme for my boat except that i would want the paint below the waterline to match my deck(grey). The other option would be grey above and leave it white below, possibly with a thin black stripe just above the waterline.
> 
> ....texasislandboy, was that you i saw out on the water this evening?


Yep had a firework night fishing charter. Would have stopped and talked with you but had 5 people on the boat.


----------



## modestmike

TIB...no worries. Didnt mean to distract you and your guests.

My little brother had a go with photoshop to give me a few ideas. Here's one.


----------



## modestmike

Charcoal


----------



## Winters97gt

I call dibs on the first ride after you take the family out!


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> Charcoal


No problem man! Looks like a old school battle ship! I like it!! Are you using algrip?


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> No problem man! Looks like a old school battle ship! I like it!! Are you using algrip?


Im not sure what paint to use on the hull.


----------



## modestmike

Winters97gt said:


> I call dibs on the first ride after you take the family out!


No problem. You and TIB get the first non family ride. There is still a long way to go, though.


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> No problem. You and TIB get the first non family ride. There is still a long way to go, though.


Let me know if you need any help or tools. I have just about every tool you can think of.


----------



## texasislandboy

How nice are you going to try to get the outside? I would just get some roll on high gloss top side boat paint and go to town on it. Just get some good paint rollers I have had a roller come apart and pretty much had to start all over.

This stuff might even work
http://www.westmarine.com/buy/pettit-paints--ez-bilge-paint-gray--P012958237

and you can get it at zimco marine in the port of brownsville.


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> How nice are you going to try to get the outside? I would just get some roll on high gloss top side boat paint and go to town on it. Just get some good paint rollers I have had a roller come apart and pretty much had to start all over.
> 
> This stuff might even work
> http://www.westmarine.com/buy/pettit-paints--ez-bilge-paint-gray--P012958237
> 
> and you can get it at zimco marine in the port of brownsville.


The outside is in rough shape as it is. I think any change would be a big improvement. I'll be spending the next week or so sanding and prepping the surface to be painted. I'll need to fill in a few spots to smooth it out. I'm still undecided on the hull color. Right now I am leaning more towards the charcoal finish. If you are in Los Fresnos stop by and check it out. I will be picking it up tomorrow morning because i was occupied with family. I'll PM you my number.


----------



## modestmike

Got her home today. Going to start sanding the hull this week.


----------



## DCAVA

^^Lookin' good!!


----------



## modestmike

from the back


----------



## GulfCoast1102

modestmike said:


> from the back


Good lookin' backside!  haha!

What size fuel tank are you going with?


----------



## modestmike

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Good lookin' backside!  haha!
> 
> What size fuel tank are you going with?


Got a free tank from my uncle that is 40 gallons.

More fun with photoshop from my little brother


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> I use the guy at bayside marine. He is fast and fair on pricing. Not 1600$ for a front tower.. I paid 700$ for my front tower and 100$ for a cooler rack.


I'd like to get a cooler rack thats high enough for me to lean/sit on while I drive the boat. Think you can run it by your guy and see what we can come up with?


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> I'd like to get a cooler rack thats high enough for me to lean/sit on while I drive the boat. Think you can run it by your guy and see what we can come up with?


I asked him about one last month I think it was 450 or 650 something like that and it had rodholders and all that stuff on it.


----------



## jeffscout

Don't go grey. Put some color on it. Those pangas down in Playa Del Carmen, Cancun, Cabo, Isla Mujeres, etc. have good colors on them. Love the thread!


----------



## Winters97gt

Yellow one. My buddy, Captain Russell Robinson, owner of R&R Marina in Isla Mujeres. Just got done talking to him about it. He loves that boat.


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> I asked him about one last month I think it was 450 or 650 something like that and it had rodholders and all that stuff on it.


****...how do i get one of those $100 cooler rack with longer legs? Going to use a smaller cooler so its not too wide. do you have a picture of the one you purchased?


----------



## modestmike

Something like this...send him a pic for a quote, if you dont mind. With a fixed foot rest and no rod holders.


----------



## modestmike

Winters97gt said:


> Yellow one. My buddy, Captain Russell Robinson, owner of R&R Marina in Isla Mujeres. Just got done talking to him about it. He loves that boat.
> 
> That is a really nice boat. Not to sure about bright colors with the already grey deck, walls and rails.


----------



## modestmike

jeffscout said:


> Don't go grey. Put some color on it. Those pangas down in Playa Del Carmen, Cancun, Cabo, Isla Mujeres, etc. have good colors on them. Love the thread!


What would go well with the already grey deck/walls and rails?


----------



## texasislandboy

Hey man next time your in PI let me know I'll take you over to the aluminum fab guy and see what kinda deal you can get.


----------



## jeffscout

modestmike said:


> What would go well with the already grey deck/walls and rails?


I would look at light to mid shades of blues and greens/seafoam. Red would also go well, but may be a little over the top as far as color.


----------



## modestmike

jeffscout said:


> I would look at light to mid shades of blues and greens/seafoam. Red would also go well, but may be a little over the top as far as color.


something like this?


----------



## modestmike

or this?


----------



## modestmike

Brother did some more...


----------



## jeffscout

I like this one best.


----------



## modestmike

jeffscout said:


> I like this one best.


Not too bad. Maybe a little deeper/darker. I'll ask my brother to darken it up a little.


----------



## jeffscout

modestmike said:


> Not too bad. Maybe a little deeper/darker. I'll ask my brother to darken it up a little.


The gray is fine, it will work well with the green. And it will help hide the dirt, which is nice.


----------



## jeffscout

Great colors. I grew up spending my summers a few miles north of Oregon Inlet, NC.

The Mexican pangas bring back memories of trips to Playa Del Carmen, Cabo, and Isla Mujeres. The boats were nothing spectacular, but they were always colorful. I personally couldn't do what you are doing without adding some color to it!


----------



## modestmike

jeffscout said:


> Great colors. I grew up spending my summers a few miles north of Oregon Inlet, NC.
> 
> The Mexican pangas bring back memories of trips to Playa Del Carmen, Cabo, and Isla Mujeres. The boats were nothing spectacular, but they were always colorful. I personally couldn't do what you are doing without adding some color to it!


Im diggin' that green boat (second from bottom)


----------



## jeffscout

modestmike said:


> Im diggin' that green boat (second from bottom)


See what I mean? Looks a lot better than charcoal!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Grey and white, blue and white

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Winters97gt

Hey, TIB, you passed me around 7:30am today coming out of the fingers. I was drifting, you were heading to the Island side or up the ICW. Got my trout early out front, then hit the ship channel for mangrove and sheepshead. The guys that got out late had a grind today. How did you fair? 

Mike, hit me up if you get any time off this week. I've got 3 boats down here this week and we will be doing some off shore runs most likely in a 22 pathfinder or my 21 High side Explorer.


----------



## texasislandboy

Winters97gt said:


> Hey, TIB, you passed me around 7:30am today coming out of the fingers. I was drifting, you were heading to the Island side or up the ICW. Got my trout early out front, then hit the ship channel for mangrove and sheepshead. The guys that got out late had a grind today. How did you fair?
> 
> Mike, hit me up if you get any time off this week. I've got 3 boats down here this week and we will be doing some off shore runs most likely in a 22 pathfinder or my 21 High side Explorer.


Had a group that wanted to sight cast reds so we ran up to the sand flats around the arroyo. LONG run!! We did ok could have done alot better with out the young ones on the boat casting over every line. 
Where did I pass you at? you in the pro skiff?


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Great work on the boat, it is looking good!

I like the green and yellow... my preference would be for a bit softer/pastel version of those color, not quite a saturated as the PP screen shots.


----------



## Winters97gt

texasislandboy said:


> Had a group that wanted to sight cast reds so we ran up to the sand flats around the arroyo. LONG run!! We did ok could have done alot better with out the young ones on the boat casting over every line.
> Where did I pass you at? you in the pro skiff?


You passed me in between marker 2 and 4 on the west side. Yes, I was in the skiff. That's got to be tough for customers to want to site cast now. It's hard enough on DOA's and soaking bait.

Mike, not to derail your thread, took my skiff offshore quite a ways today. Need to learn some spots like the bay. It's a small boat so nothing to eat to brag about besides Jacks. No Kings.

Edit for the angry post up top, my phone is wet on the water, have no idea how that happened. Fixed it.


----------



## texasislandboy

Winters97gt said:


> You passed me in between marker 2 and 4 on the west side. Yes, I was in the skiff. That's got to be tough for customers to want to site cast now. It's hard enough on DOA's and soaking bait.
> 
> Mike, not to derail your thread, took my skiff offshore quite a ways today. Need to learn some spots like the bay. It's a small boat so nothing to eat to brag about besides Jacks. No Kings.
> 
> Edit for the angry post up top, my phone is wet on the water, have no idea how that happened. Fixed it.


ya it was a pain! But gotta do what they want too do! Ended up working birds at the end of the day. I'm running off shore tomorrow. hope to find some shrimp boats...


----------



## DCAVA

texasislandboy said:


> Had a group that wanted to sight cast reds so we ran up to the sand flats around the arroyo. LONG run!! We did ok could have done alot better with out the young ones on the boat casting over every line.
> Where did I pass you at? you in the pro skiff?


Nothing to be found this way near the arroyo sand flats...lol

Will prolly fish on Sunday, I stacked up w/new lures @ the hunters expo that I am itching to try!!

Mike-the panga would look tight w/that SS green on white or grey.


----------



## texasislandboy

BTW mike i'm looking at a panga on my way back from harligen today... I need one... Not really but I want one... Gonna build it on the super cheap.


----------



## modestmike

Winters97gt said:


> Hey, TIB, you passed me around 7:30am today coming out of the fingers. I was drifting, you were heading to the Island side or up the ICW. Got my trout early out front, then hit the ship channel for mangrove and sheepshead. The guys that got out late had a grind today. How did you fair?
> 
> Mike, hit me up if you get any time off this week. I've got 3 boats down here this week and we will be doing some off shore runs most likely in a 22 pathfinder or my 21 High side Explorer.


Going offshore thursday morning....lets meet up.


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> BTW mike i'm looking at a panga on my way back from harligen today... I need one... Not really but I want one... Gonna build it on the super cheap.


Sweet! What size? Style?


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> Sweet! What size? Style?


I think its a 22' and just the old yamaha style. Its gonna be a beater. I might not do anything to the out side just put a floor in it and console mount the motor and roll. I'm heading offshore tomorrow and maybe thursday in the shallow sport. Looking for shrimp boats.


----------



## Winters97gt

Shrimp boats were out there, Captain. They already had their nets in by the time we started trolling them and weren't cleaning. 

My pops is bringing in our high sided V haul Explorer. Captain John B will also be with me most likely on my boat. If you guys want to all head out together and coordinate on the water, let's do it and we can text and stay close to see what's working. TIB, if you have clients, then I understand. We all grew up here, fish weekly and have our own bay fishing techniques/styles, so there isn't any potlicking out there. TIB, if you don't have clients, let's meet up and all head out.


----------



## jseg1

I have a 25 imemsa panga that I redid. I will take pictures of it this weekend and send them your way. I raised the floor making it selfbailing and added boxes and a center console. fighting lady yellow on the outside and seafoam green on the inside. I hold 76 gallons of fuel under the hull down the centerline. running a 150 trp on the back. Also used minimal wood almost entirely out of nidacore (honeycomb synthetic) for the floors and stringers.


----------



## texasislandboy

Winters97gt said:


> Shrimp boats were out there, Captain. They already had their nets in by the time we started trolling them and weren't cleaning.
> 
> My pops is bringing in our high sided V haul Explorer. Captain John B will also be with me most likely on my boat. If you guys want to all head out together and coordinate on the water, let's do it and we can text and stay close to see what's working. TIB, if you have clients, then I understand. We all grew up here, fish weekly and have our own bay fishing techniques/styles, so there isn't any potlicking out there. TIB, if you don't have clients, let's meet up and all head out.


So far I'm not booked. And Im down for something like that! Would be a good time.


----------



## modestmike

Only chance I have to go out is Thursday morning and weather app shows thunderstorms......Just my luck.


----------



## texasislandboy

I only see a 20% chance and even that will get burnt off.


----------



## txteltech

Just seeing if you choose a color yet and how the progress is coming along, it's goona be a great boat!!!!!


----------



## modestmike

txteltech said:


> Just seeing if you choose a color yet and how the progress is coming along, it's goona be a great boat!!!!!


Have not picked a color yet....havent even sanded the hull. Had some stuff go on with the family. Only thing Ive done is add a shelf under the console and set the bow rail back in place with a few clamps. I ordered some battery cables and dual battery switch so I can start wiring her up.


----------



## Winters97gt

Just sent you a text, Mike. Can't wait to see the boat finished. I'll be down next week, but not for long. Hope the family is well. 

Had a blast going out offshore in the boats last week. Thanks again for letting us tie off.


----------



## modestmike

My uncle informed me of an Evinrude etech 200 for sale locally for 9,900 installed(turn key). No warranty and I want to say he said it had around 350hrs. I know its a whole lot of motor for a panga but.......talk me out of it.


----------



## texasislandboy

modestmike said:


> My uncle informed me of an Evinrude etech 200 for sale locally for 9,900 installed(turn key). No warranty and I want to say he said it had around 350hrs. I know its a whole lot of motor for a panga but.......talk me out of it.


 Dude one word etech... I wouldnt do it. Try to find a 115 fourstroke some where. You'll burn have the fuel and run around fast.


----------



## txteltech

modestmike said:


> My uncle informed me of an Evinrude etech 200 for sale locally for 9,900 installed(turn key). No warranty and I want to say he said it had around 350hrs. I know its a whole lot of motor for a panga but.......talk me out of it.


I say go for it, that's same as mine 200 solid motor!!!!!!


----------



## Muddskipper

You got the panga so you would not need to get a big motor....

115-140hp......You choose the brand....


----------



## reelfast

*Yami 175 4 stroke*

This one!


----------



## Winters97gt

I think there might be a F115a coming available in Port Isabel, Mike. One of the guides might be upgrading to the new F115b coming out this summer.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Ideal motor for it would be a Tohatsu DI 2-stroke. Reliable, 4 stroke torque in a lighter package, and as economical as a 4 stroke.


----------



## texasislandboy

Hey mike how did it end up? Still looking for a motor?


----------



## modestmike

texasislandboy said:


> Hey mike how did it end up? Still looking for a motor?


This is how it sits as of today. Been busy with work and still looking for a trailer. Ran into a guy at my kids daycare who works at Shallow Sport that said there's a trailer there with stand up bunks that might work. I'm going to stop by on Monday to check it out.


----------

